

Ask HN: the "startup" look - coolpalm

I'm looking for a UI designer to help with the front end on my web app. I've been looking on dribble, carbonmade and sortfolio mostly. The problem I'm having is that a lot of the designers on those directories have very "pretty" portfolios but they're not quite the look and feel I want.<p>Startups like Quora for example have a mostly text based UI with very few graphics.  That's the sort of UI I want to start with.  Am I looking in the wrong places? Does anyone know where I can find freelance UI/UX people?<p>Edited to fix typo
======
randy99
Have you thought about building first version with Bootstrap from twitter?
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

~~~
chetane07
Wow that is pretty cool. I've been using 960 Grid and Blueprint, but that one
looks more "complete".

------
peng
Not sure if you're still reading this, but feel free to hit me up for UI work.
I believe my designs fit what you're looking for.

<http://nylira.com>

~~~
true_religion
Just want to point out that your demo is broken and/or odd:
<http://nylira.com/en/projects/>

If you view it under Chrome on a wide screen monitor:

a) To the right you can see a tiny slice of the next site in the slideshow.
It's unclear at first if this slice is part of the current slideshow box, or
not.

b) Clicking on any one of the links, breaks the page---removing all of the
links and displaying a screen that shows two different sites side by side (but
only half of each due to the window size).

------
msencenb
Another great resource to get an MVP up and running is
<http://themeforest.net>

~~~
coolpalm
Normally I'd agree with you but the admin themes are really only suited to
basic CRUD apps. I have to present a lot of complex data without overwhelming
the user, hence the need for a UI designer (lots of stats and reporting
involved).

